# vBulletin 3.8.7 upgrade - General Discussion



## Makai Guy

There is a separate thread *HERE* for the reporting of any actual PROBLEMS you find with the updated bbs software. 

Please use THIS thead for any general discussion of the software update.


----------



## DeniseM

Your link in Post #1 doesn't work.  -- Fixed, thanks.


----------



## ricoba

Thanks for your hard work! 

P.S. Smiles don't work when you try to click them.


----------



## DeniseM

Please post errors in this thread ONLY - http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=179718

(The smilies error, and a few others, have already been noted at the top of the other thread.)


----------



## ricoba

DeniseM said:


> Please post errors in this thread ONLY - http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=179718
> 
> (The smiles error has already been noted at the top of the other thread.)



I knew there was the other thread, but I just noted it when I tried to use the smiles for this post.


----------



## Passepartout

Thanks for all your hard work. The info about being back up, lead me to think that I needed to re-register for the members only stuff in TUGBBS. After a few tries it became evident that all that was needed was to simply sign on with username and customary password. 

I tried to show the red-faced embarrassed  smilie, to no avail. Not sure if spell check is working, but suspect it may not be.

Its gonna be great after a few bugs get worked out and we get used to it.

Again, Thanks!

Jim


----------



## Kay H

Last night I was on TUG (don't remember what time) and I was able to read 1/2 way down.  Then all of a sudden I got the message that it was shut down. I guess I was on the witching hour.


----------



## Mr. Vker

Thanks for your hard work. I thought I got kicked off Tug.


----------



## Beefnot

I was hopeful that the ipad frequent problem of getting the msg "Sorry - no matches. Please try some different terms" when clicking on "new posts" would disappear, but no such luck.


----------



## swaits

Makai Guy said:


> Please use THIS thead for any general discussion of the software update.



Hoping for Tapatalk support next. I will donate $$$ toward its support!


----------



## DeniseM

swaits said:


> Hoping for Tapatalk support next. I will donate $$$ toward its support!



If you'd like to support TUG, membership is only $15 and it will give you access to the member's only features.

More info. - http://www.tug2.com/JoinTUG/default.aspx


----------



## Fern Modena

Lookin Good!  Thanks for all the work it took.


----------



## kjsgrammy

This Tugger also appreciates (VERY MUCH!) all the hard work you and all the other moderators do to keep TUG up and running.


----------



## rhonda

kjsgrammy said:


> This Tugger also appreciates (VERY MUCH!) all the hard work you and all the other moderators do to keep TUG up and running.


Ditto! Thank you!


----------



## jarta

I do not prefer the new positioning of the "Previous thread - Next thread" buttons for navigating between threads.

Now the buttons are below Quick Reply toward the very bottom of the page in the center.  Before, when the post ended, the buttons were on the right hand side - just by the page navigation buttons.

Maybe I will just have to get used to the new position.  But, I don't find the new location to be very intuitive.  You should not have to scroll down further to get to the next thread when the last post in the current thread ends, IMO.   Salty


----------



## jerseygirl

Hoping I don't jinx myself by posting this, but I'm 100% successful with "new posts" on my iPad!  Thank you, thank you, thank you!

 :whoopie::whoopie::whoopie:


----------



## Beefnot

jerseygirl said:


> Hoping I don't jinx myself by posting this, but I'm 100% successful with "new posts" on my iPad!  Thank you, thank you, thank you!



Same here so far.  But then I'm about 50/50 with Quick Links > Today's Posts.  I'll still take small wins.  Thanks.


----------



## hypnotiq

Beefnot said:


> Same here so far.  But then I'm about 50/50 with Quick Links > Today's Posts.  I'll still take small wins.  Thanks.



Never had a problem with my Win8 Surface doing this. Must be an Apple thing.


----------



## Beefnot

hypnotiq said:


> Never had a problem with my Win8 Surface doing this. Must be an Apple thing.



Would be great if MSFT would finally release the doggone thing.


----------



## Makai Guy

jarta said:


> I do not prefer the new positioning of the "Previous thread - Next thread" buttons for navigating between threads.
> 
> Now the buttons are below Quick Reply toward the very bottom of the page in the center.  Before, when the post ended, the buttons were on the right hand side - just by the page navigation buttons.



I agree with you.  This is vBulletin's default postion for that control and I have not yet gotten around to changing it back.   We've been quite busy frying a few bigger fish lately ...


----------



## jarta

Thank you.  It was just a suggestion.  Salty


----------



## Rent_Share

Please don't be offended

I can't see or feel any differences in functionality

That was meant as a compliment​


----------



## Cozumel Duo

Looks and feels just like home. Thanks for all you do to keep us up and running in the forums.

~Tia & Bill


----------



## jarta

Makai Guy said:


> I agree with you.  This is vBulletin's default postion for that control and I have not yet gotten around to changing it back.   We've been quite busy frying a few bigger fish lately ...


 
Not quite where it was before for multiple page threads.  However, much better.      Salty


----------



## raptor78

Hot on the heals over the VB upgrade

Anything new on the mobile integration front?  I am dying to have my TUG on my mobile device, in a form that doesn't involve zooming in and out all the time 

Thanks for all the hard work...

Mike


----------



## Makai Guy

raptor78 said:


> Hot on the heals over the VB upgrade
> 
> Anything new on the mobile integration front?  I am dying to have my TUG on my mobile device, in a form that doesn't involve zooming in and out all the time
> 
> Thanks for all the hard work...
> 
> Mike



Probably won't get to this til some time in November.  We'll be investigating the Tapatalk and ForumRunner apps.  Anything else you'd like to suggest?


----------



## raptor78

Tapatalk is regarded as one of the better ones -- but we should make sure there is a free edition for those who prefer a free app

ForumRunner isn't but either, Tapatalk just seems to be "prettier"

I think these are two excellent candidates

Can't wait to see one of them active 

Thanks for the update!

Mike


----------



## hypnotiq

I have a seperate request.

Can you change the setting for private message so it contains the content in the email notification we get?

PLEASE?


----------



## Makai Guy

hypnotiq said:


> I have a seperate request.
> 
> Can you change the setting for private message so it contains the content in the email notification we get?
> 
> PLEASE?



I'm sorry, but no.  We have it deliberately set this way for a reason.  

The notification email originally did contain the text of the PM.  Dozens of times a week the recipient tried to reply to the PM by replying to the email, despite large warnings in the email not to do that.  The email, of course, went back to the sender of the original email message, i.e. the bulletin board admin email account, rather than to to person that sent the PM.  Then we had to knock ourselves out sending emails back to the PM recipient telling them their reply did not go where intended, and what to do about it.

After putting stronger and stronger warnings in the notification emails over a period of two years or so, we finally decided the only cure was to not include the PM text in the notification email, forcing the PM to be read via the bbs.  This greatly reduced the problem, but still, about once a month or so, someone will attempt to reply to the PM by replying to the notification email.


----------



## Beefnot

How about generating virtual one-time-use email addresses (making something up like: response_pm_456029kl435@tug.net) whereby individuals could reply back and forth via email.  

You know, like one can do with ebay messages?  I do not have to log in to reply unless I want there to be a record of it in my ebay sent messages.  Of course, ebay is a publicly owned for-profit mega-enterprise.  But why let little pesky details like that stop me from asking?


----------



## Makai Guy

Beefnot said:


> How about generating virtual one-time-use email addresses (making something up like: response_pm_456029kl435@tug.net) whereby individuals could reply back and forth via email.



You've obviously mistaken us for a large outfit with a paid programming staff.


----------



## swaits

raptor78 said:


> Tapatalk just seems to be "prettier"



Indeed, there's a reason why Tapatalk is so highly rated in the App Store and so commonly requested.

Mobile folks can always revert to using the web version, for "free".

I'm really looking forward to this. And I *really really really* appreciate that you guys are looking into it!!!  :whoopie:


----------



## swaits

Any word on Tapatalk?


----------



## dougef

swaits said:


> Any word on Tapatalk?



+1.  I am very interested in using Tapatalk


----------



## raptor78

Bumping the conversation on Tapatalk or some form of mobile enablement -- would really improve more active engagement for members who are mobile

Mike


----------



## Makai Guy

Sorry - have been having some health problems and have not been able to get to this.  It's at the top of the list ...


----------



## Elli

Makai Guy said:


> Sorry - have been having some health problems and have not been able to get to this.  It's at the top of the list ...


Sorry about your health problems, hopefully, you are feeling better!


----------



## raptor78

Health problems definitely impact our hobbies and side projects -- very sorry to hear about them --  I own and operate a technology consulting firm -- I'd be happy to volunteer some of my engineers hours to help with this implementation if it would be of value -- initial reports from my team indicated this could be implemented in about 1-2 hours and then add another 4-6 hours of testing before considering it live -- If the volunteer hours would be of value/interest, just hit me on PM and we can coordinate...

Hope you are feeling better -- looking forward to an awesome 2013 all the way around!

Mike


----------



## MULTIZ321

raptor78 said:


> Health problems definitely impact our hobbies and side projects -- very sorry to hear about them --  I own and operate a technology consulting firm -- I'd be happy to volunteer some of my engineers hours to help with this implementation if it would be of value -- initial reports from my team indicated this could be implemented in about 1-2 hours and then add another 4-6 hours of testing before considering it live -- If the volunteer hours would be of value/interest, just hit me on PM and we can coordinate...
> 
> Hope you are feeling better -- looking forward to an awesome 2013 all the way around!
> 
> Mike



Mike,

What a fantastic offer. Thanks for your generosity!

Also thought you might be interested in this:
Tapatalk HD Brings Forum Access to Android Tablets- by Quentyn Kennemer/ Phandroid.com

Richard

P.S. Doug, hope you are feeling better.


----------



## raptor78

Bringing this back to the forefront for discussion

Has there been any movement on this?  My participation, as is likely others, is somewhat limited by the lack of mobile integration -- I am not in front of the computer all day to engage, though I have my phone, though its difficult without a good integration

Is there any plans to make this happen?  Anything we as members can do to help it along?  I have previously even offered programming hours from my staff to help make this happen -- its really not a difficult implementation -- could be full done in a day, tested and live within 48 hours

Mike


----------



## MULTIZ321

Tapatalk 4 Beta Released, We Go Hands On! - by Alex Dobie/ Applications/ AndroidCentral.com

Looks like some nice new features.

Brian, any chance Tug is getting this soon?


Thanks,

Richard


----------



## TUGBrian

no way we would implement a beta version of the software...

and sadly, our investigations do tend to show a widespread range of "issues" post install with this software on vbulletin...

while some love it, many have to remove it after installation due to compatibility issues.

im firmly in the court of moving TUG into the more mobile friendly age, but not at the expense of stability with vbulletin.


----------



## x3 skier

TUGBrian said:


> no way we would implement a beta version of the software...
> 
> and sadly, our investigations do tend to show a widespread range of "issues" post install with this software on vbulletin...
> 
> while some love it, many have to remove it after installation due to compatibility issues.
> 
> im firmly in the court of moving TUG into the more mobile friendly age, but not at the expense of stability with vbulletin.



Good choice. 

Cheers


----------



## x3 skier

BTW, another vBulletin based forum I use has a block at the bottom of the thread that allows you to go directly to home, user CP, etc without scrolling all the way to the top. 

Here's an example 

http://www.pilotsofamerica.com/forum/showthread.php?t=59051&page=4

Don't know if you have to be a member to read it but if not, any chance of incorporating that feature?

Thanks for all the work keeping things running. 

Cheers


----------



## Beefnot

Seeing as they have never gotten around to fixing the incredibly crippled search functionality, you might want to exhale.


----------



## BocaBum99

[youtube]VMOCtUP9_Vc[/youtube]

just a test


----------



## TUGBrian

Beefnot said:


> Seeing as they have never gotten around to fixing the incredibly crippled search functionality, you might want to exhale.




believe me, if we had a fix for the search functionality, we would have implemented it long ago.


----------



## Ken555

Are there any advantages to upgrading to vBulletin v4 or v5? It seems like they now have their own mobile module.


----------



## TUGBrian

I certainly see a path to vb4 or 5 (depending on the upgrade requirements and effort required to make it work etc)...as I see those providing more integration with the membership and review side of things.


----------



## BocaBum99

Is there a reason why Youtube support has not been implemented?


----------



## TUGBrian

not sure, first anyone has ever asked...ill have to see if its a setting.


----------



## TUGBrian

well that was easy =)

[youtube]TRj5YNwBhOM[/youtube]


----------



## MULTIZ321

TUGBrian said:


> no way we would implement a beta version of the software...
> 
> and sadly, our investigations do tend to show a widespread range of "issues" post install with this software on vbulletin...
> 
> while some love it, many have to remove it after installation due to compatibility issues.
> 
> im firmly in the court of moving TUG into the more mobile friendly age, but not at the expense of stability with vbulletin.



Hi Brian,

I didn't mean for Tug to get the TapaTalk Beta version and I certainly can understand your concerns re the Beta version.

Earlier versions of TapaTalk have been stable and highly rated.  I thought TapaTalk was high on the list for being implemented at Tug.  I was asking if the implementation would be anytime soon. Especially, since you have the fantastic offer from Raptor78 for technical assistance.

On a different note, thanks for implementing the YouTube functionality

Best regards,

Richard


----------



## Makai Guy

I have installed Tapatalk v3.9.0 and registered us with the Tapatalk site.  I currently have no way to test this, though, so give it a try, you mobile users.


----------



## TUGBrian

guess I missed where this app cost money for the users to install on their phones...id have certainly paid a licensing fee if that werent the case.

I dont see many folks paying $2.99 just to read the forums on their phones better =)

although for those of you who already have the app, hope it works well for ya!


----------



## Passepartout

The tablet app seems to be $4.99. Not a deal killer but I will wait for a review or two from early adopters before I plunge in.

Jim


----------



## Makai Guy

There currently is a free version of Tapatalk 4 beta, at least for Android -- don't know about other platforms.  I'm using it at the moment as my first exposure.  Does seem to work okay but not sure I see a reason to prefer it over normal browser access.

Maybe I'd be more enthusiastic if I were using a smallish phone instead of a tablet ... ?


----------



## RX8

Not sure if this is related to the latest upgrade but since the last couple of days I have not been able to access any part of the TUG website from my ipad. I get a server timed out message. Doesn't matter if I access through Google or safari.  TUG is the only website that this is occurring. 

Am I the only one with this issue? 

Btw I am posting this from my android phone. I see the big advertisement to install Tapatalk   but I have not yet done so.


----------



## TUGBrian

go to whatismyip.liquidweb.com and email me your ip address.


----------



## HatTrick

RX8 said:


> Not sure if this is related to the latest upgrade but since the last couple of days I have not been able to access any part of the TUG website from my ipad. I get a server timed out message. Doesn't matter if I access through Google or safari.  TUG is the only website that this is occurring.
> 
> Am I the only one with this issue?



I haven't tried on the iPad, but I've been having this issue on two different PCs (I've sent the IP addresses to Brian) since Friday evening. On one, a Win 7 machine, the server timeout message occurs with Firefox, Opera, and IE. On the other, an XP machine, the server timeout occurs with Firefox and IE, but not Opera--which is how I'm able to send this.


----------



## RX8

TUGBrian said:


> go to whatismyip.liquidweb.com and email me your ip address.



I sent you the IP address. It must be something with the IP address because when my phone switches from 4G to Wifi It stops responding.  If I take it off wifi and back to 4G it works again.

No other website has the issue.

I should add that my ipad is WiFi only


----------



## TUGBrian

its definately a security rule blocking you...we are working thru it but need the IP addresses to unblock.


----------



## StevenTing

I'm using tapatalk right now and it works.  Been trying to get you guys to install for a year.  The $4 fee for the app is worth it as it can be used with other forums as well. It makes reading and posting much faster on a mobile device.


----------



## RX8

Update - it is now working for me!


----------



## TUGBrian

unblocking folks individually is getting ridiculous...hope to find out the root cause and get it disabled here soon.

sorry for all the trouble for you guys.


----------



## raptor78

Brian -

Tapatalk is working great --  a quick and simple move forward for TUG without a doubt -- The $2 or $4 one time fee to have on the go access is worth 100 times that price --  time is money -- this is now saving lots of time and creates an avenue for myself and others to be involved during downtime -- airports, restaurants, football games, etc etc

Thanks for getting this implemented -- I would encourage soliciting feedback from the membership as a whole or probably more beneficially, an advisory group, on ways to continue to improve TUG and its ability to deliver the message and information to the community...

Thanks,
Mike


----------



## StevenTing

I just got an email that says Tapatalk is now free.


----------



## TUGBrian

current version v3 still shows 2.99

but as mentioned before, the v4 beta is free!

I downloaded it and it does work with our installation here on the forums!


----------



## StevenTing

The IOS version is free.  https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/tapatalk-forum-app/id307880732?mt=8

and the Tapatalk 2 is currently free as well on Amazon.  

I don't have an android device to test but whatever version you get should work with any site with tapatalk installed.  I spend more time on Tug now that  tapatalk is installed.


----------



## TUGBrian

hrm, i just went to the android store and it still shows 2.99...maybe it doesnt like me.


----------



## TUGBrian

aha...v2 is free indeed...android store only shows me v3 and v4

http://www.amazon.com/QUOORD-SYSTEM...d=1371498223&sr=8-1-fkmr0&keywords=tapatalk+3


----------



## TeleiosMan

Just downloaded tapatalk, works well. Still weighing the benefits over web.


----------



## SMHarman

TeleiosMan said:


> Just downloaded tapatalk, works well. Still weighing the benefits over web.



It's so much quicker to render than the web. 

Sent from my LT26i using Tapatalk 2


----------

